# The Hobbit (1977) Original Soundtrack



## Glennn (Dec 18, 2009)

For anyone interested, I found the rare original soundtrack from The Hobbit (1977) animated by Rankin/Bass. I uploaded it to Youtube so here are the links. Enjoy: 

01. The Greatest Adventure -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dQ5c5SIYnc 
02. In the Valley, Ha! Ha! -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5vu8vU9yCw 
03. Old Fat Spider -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKdsBlRNgX0 
04. Roads -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdQ1E3t3Qq0 
05. Roads (Instrumental) -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GP1fIAh4DQ 
06. The Greatest Adventure (Instrumental) -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2nWcLdZcIk 
07. That's What Bilbo Baggins Hates / Gandalf's Reflection -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4TysZL6YiA 
08. Down, Down to Goblin Town -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogTDa-vG2MQ 
09. Rollin' Down the Hole -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwBelsqmbbM 
10. Gollum's Riddle -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TngincGfzfc 
11. Funny Little Things -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oBvkWgzzOI 
12. In the Valley, Ha! Ha! (Reprise) -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKCdSCDdjpw 
13. Misty Mountains Cold -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUXP8VEXWMs


----------



## Prince of Cats (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks  I always liked the first song


----------



## macgyver (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks. very enjoyable


----------



## EvnOfManyColors (Feb 21, 2010)

awesome songs from a great movie. the song sound a bit different than i remember them though.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 22, 2010)

That's the movie that introduced me to Middle-earth on a Sunday night on NBC at age 15.......

The rest is history. 

Musically, I'll stick with The Grateful Dead, Allman Brothers, Who, etc.


----------



## adpirtle (Feb 8, 2011)

This is why I'm so dubious about P. Jackson's Hobbit films. Whatever they will be, you can bet they won't be musicals, which is what the Hobbit was, really. As much as people like to point out flaws in the 1977 cartoon, one of the greatest things about it is the way it incorporated Tolkien's songs into the story.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 27, 2011)

I just saw this movie for the first time last night. I have the 3 original animated films, _The Hobbit, The Lord of the Rings _and _The Return of the King_. I've seen LOTR before but not the other two (before last night) and am going to watch the other two now that I've watched _The Hobbit_. I have to say, it was VERY enjoyable, I loved the music in it and it was a great adaptation of the book, though I missed Beorn.


----------



## Sulimo (May 15, 2011)

Man I grew up on this movie and The Return of the King. These songs are as much a part of my childhood as any Disney song, if not more. Several years ago my girlfriend (now wife) made me a CD that had almost all these songs, as well as most of the songs from the Return of the King on it. I was just sad it lacked the Far Over the Misty Mts Cold. Gotta say my favorite song is the Bearer of the Ring from Return of the King though.


----------

